
Show HN: Toffeeshare, peer to peer file sharing using the browser - techwolf12
https://toffeeshare.com/
======
techwolf12
We have recently launched our new version of Toffeeshare. Peer to Peer file
sharing in your browser with QR codes to send something to or receive
something from your smart-phone.

We also launched this on Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/toffeeshare-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/toffeeshare-2)

Any feedback is welcome!

